# احدث منجم للذهب فى السعودية منجم الأمار



## alshangiti (4 يونيو 2009)

لأول مرة ينساب الذهب من عروق المرو الحاملة لخام الذهب والمعادن الأساس المصاحبة في جبال الأمار الواقعة في محافظة القويعية بمنطقة الرياض على مسافة 195كم غرب مدينة الرياض بعد أن قامت شركة التعدين العربية السعودية بتطوير منجم الأمار من خلال إنفاق 207ملايين ريال لحفر المنجم وتشييد المرافق الصناعية لمعالجة خام الذهب. 

جيولوجية المنطقة 
منطقة الأمار عبارة عن حزام من صخور مافية فلسية وبركانية فتاتية ممتدة باتجاه شمال جنوب عمرها يرجع ما قبل العصر الكمبرى "قبل أكثر من 600مليون سنة" وهذه المنطقة حدثت لها تحولات كونت لنا سلسلة كلسايت الكلاين، ثم حدث لها ثوران سطحي كون بدوره المجموعات الصخرية وكذلك أدت لظهور كل من الكربونيت والجاسبر والتلك واخيرا الشيرت. 
وصخور مجموعة الأمار متداخلة مع الصخور القاعدية من الجرانودايورايت والجابروالكواتزدايورايتوالجرانيت والأحزمة الأفيوليتية عمرها (700الى 600مليون سنة). 
مجموعة الأمار متأثرة بصدع دساس ومغطاة بطبقة من الصخور الرسوبية في الجزء الشمالي الشرقي والجنوبي من المنطقة. في الجزء الغربي من المنطقة توجد صخور متحولة من الشيست الأخضر وفي الجزء الشرقي توجد صخور الأمفيبوليت وتحدها صخور متحولة. 
التمعدن في منجم الأمار 
التمعدن في منجم الأمار نوعان: 
1- النوع الأول يعرف ب(احتياطيات المعادن الأساس) من النحاس والخارصين وغني جداً بمعدن البيرايت (كبريتات الحديد) ومعدن المنجنيز 
2- النوع الثاني ويعرف ب(الاحتياطيات العملية) عبارة عن نسب مختلفة من الذهب والفضة والنحاس والخارصين ومحددة بمعدن الباريت الناشئ في داخل العروق او متداخل في العروق الشبكية. 

الطبقات الصخرية 
قسمت مجموعة الأمار لخمس وحدات:- 
1- الوحدة الأولى وهي اسمك طبقة موجودة في الوحدات وهي عبارة عن صخور كتلية فتاتية الى متوسطة من الاجلوموريت والطف والطف الحبيبي، في هذه الوحدة يظهر معدن البيرايت بتركيز عال وفي هذا النطاق يوجد قاطع يسمى (منطقة العرق الشمالي) في الجهة الشرقية. 
2- الوحدة الثانية عبارة عن بلورات حمراء على شكل حبيبات من الريوليت مع ظهور الجاسبر والشيرت وحبيبات دقيقية من صخور الطف، الطبقة العليا من هذه الوحدة عبارة عن كسارات من الأجلوميريت مع السيليكيت، يقطع هذه الوحدة (منطقة العرق الشمالي) مع عديسات من التلك والكربونيت. 
3- الوحدة الثالثة تتكون من صخور فلسية إلى متوسطة (فتاتية)، يوجد في هذه الطبقة عدسات صغيرة من التلك الأخضر في أماكن مبعثرة، تكثر التشققات وأماكن الضعف في الحد الفاصل بين التلك والصخور البركانية، يقطع ال(منطقة العرق الشمالي) في هذه الوحدة. 
4- الوحدة الرابعة تتكون من صخور بركانية فتاتية ناعمة دقيقة شيرت والسيلت مع بعض البلورات من الطف والكربونيت تواجد على شكل أضلع. 
5- الوحدة الخامسة عبارة عن صخور بركانية ذات بلورات كبيرة والمادة اللاحمة عبارة عن كربونيت، يوجد في هذه الوحدة قاطع انديزيتي عرضة (5-20) يفصل بين ال(منطقة العرق الشمالي) إلى جزأين في اتجاه شمال جنوب وميل ب 60درجة. 
نطاق التمعدن 
1- منطقة العرق الشمالي: 
يأخذ اتجاه شرق غرب بميل(80-69) درجة من الجنوب إلى الشمال. 
ويظهر على السطح بعرض يترواح من 1- 2.5متر ويقدر العمق 30- 500متر وفي الأعماق العرض يقدر 10- 45متر 
ويتكون هذا العرق من كوارتز ووسلفايد وعروق نطاقية شبه عمودية ومتداخل معها كوارتز وردي اللون مع طبقات من السلفايد وكذلك بيرايت وكلكوبيريت. 
ويوجد في هذا النطاق أكسدة من السطح إلى عمق 30مترا تظهر مجموعة معادن ملاكايت، كوفايت، كلكوسايت، ومعادن حديد) ويتميز هذا النطاق بأن نسبة النحاس عالية تتراوح من 4% - 6% ونسبة ضئيلة من الرصاص ونسبة أعلى من الزنك تقدر ب30%، ونسبة الذهب من 0.01- 500جرام/طن 
ونسبة متوسطة من النحاس اقل من0.5% ونسبة الفضة عالية نسبياً 15% أما الذهب من 0.01- 15جرام/طن ويوجد نسبة من الرصاص من 0.1% إلى 1%. 
ويتضح أن الجهة الغربية متأثرة بالصدع الرئيسي(نطاق التصدع). 
2- منطقة العرق الأوسط 
موجود على السطح بشكل غير متوافق للأعمال القديمة ينعكس على الطبقة التمعدن في العروق الشبكية. 
طبيعة التمعدن مثل منطقة العرق الشمالي في الوحدة الثالثة، نسبة الذهب والفضة متفاوتة وكذلك تركيز النحاس، نسبة تركيز الزنك في هذه المنطقة عال.. 
3- منطقة العرق الجنوبي 
الشكل غير متوافق على السطح من الأعمال القديمة، يوجد في الوحدة الثالثة مع كمية كبيرة من التلك والكربونيت 
كما تتميز هذه المنطقة بصدوع متداخلة لأنها منطقة تصدع كبيرة من 20- 30متر عرض العروق الشبكية متفاوتة التركيز بنالسبة للذهب والفضة ومن نحاس، نسبة تركيز الزنك والتلك والكربونبت في هذا النطاق مرتفع مقارنة مع المعادن الأخرى. 
طرق التعدين المستخدمة في المنجم 
يوجد طريقتان للتعدين ملائمة لجسم الخام للحصول على أعلى نتائج من الخام المستخرج وكذالك تحافظ على أعلى درجات السلامة للمنجم والعاملين 
1- الطريقة الأولى:- 
طريقة الحفر الطولي او المستويات الفرعية 
وهي عبارة عن عمل مستويات على ارتفاعات متساوية وبعد ذلك يتم عمل أنفاق رأسية تقطع جميع المستويات الأفقية في قطر 2متر*2متر وهذا يسمى السطح بالوجة الحر لعملية التفجير بعد ذلك يتم حفر جسم الخام بحفر رأسية متوازية مع السطح الحر. 
2- الطريقة الثانية:- 
طريقة القطع والردم 
وهي عبارة عن قطع وعمل شرائح طولية على طوال جسم الخام وبعد ذلك يتم دفن الشريحة بصخور لا تحتوي على اي خامات والصعود على هذه الصخور لعمل شريحة اخرى . 

طرق استخلاص الذهب والمعادن المصاحبة 
بعد تحميل الخام من المنجم الى السطح توضع هذه الصخور في المكان المخصص لها قرب الكسارة ليتم معالجتها ومن ثم إستخلاص الذهب والمعادن المصاحبة له بعد تمرير الخام على عدة اقسام وهي : 
1- وحدة التكسير 
ويتم فيها تكسير الصخور على مراحل حسب الحجم، وتكون البداية من الكسارة الفكية ومن ثم الى الكسارات الدائرية الأولية والثانوية عبرعدة سيور ناقلة ويكون الناتج النهائي لعملية التكسير اقل من 10ملم قبل انتقاله لمرحلة الطحن. 
2- وحدة الطحن 
ويتم فيها طحن الخام داخل طاحونة كرويه (Ball mill) الى 75ميكرون بعد اضافة الماء وبالتالي يتحول الخام الى عجينة سائلة تمهيدا لإضافة المواد الكيميائية وإستخلاص الذهب والمعادن المصاحبة. 
3- مرحلة تعويم النحاس. 
في هذه المرحلة يضاف إلى الخام المطحون مجموعة مركبات كميائية ومن ثم يمررعلى خلايا التعويم التي يتم فيها تعويم النحاس ومن ثم إستخلاص مركزات النحاس. 
4- مرحلة الغسل بالسيانيد 
بعد ان يتم استخلاص مركزات النحاس ينتقل الخام الى عدة خزانات كبيرة ويضاف اليه مادة السيانيد التي تستخلص الذهب من الخام ومن ثم يتم امتصاص الذهب بواسطة الكربون الذي يتم ضخه باتجاه معاكس لتدفق الخام عبر ست خزانات يتم في آخرها تجميع الكربون المحمل بالذهب. 
5- مرحلة فصل الذهب عن الكربون 
ينتقل الكربون عبر عدة خزانات (وسط حمضي، وسط قاعدي) مع ماء حار وفيه يتم غسل الكربون من الذهب ليكون على شكل سائل محمل بالذهب. 
6- مرحلة استقطاب الذهب 
وهنا يتم استقطاب الذهب عبر مرور السائل المحمل بالذهب على خلايا كهربائية يترسب على أقطابها ومن ثم يجمع الذهب ويجفف تمهيدا لمرحلة الصهر. 
7- مرحلة الصهر 
يتم صهر الذهب في فرن خاص ومن ثم يصب في قوالب خاصة على هيئة سبائك تتفاوت النسب فيها الى حوالي 45% ذهب، 45% فضة و10% شوائب. 
8- مرحلة تعويم الزنك (الخارصين) 
ينتقل الخام بعد أن تم غسل الذهب منه بمادة السيانيد الى مرحلة تعويم الزنك بطريقة مشابهه لتعويم النحاس وفي هذه المرحلة يتم استخلاص مركزات الزنك كمنتج أخير يمثل قيمة استثمارية كبيرة بمنجم الامار نظرا للتراكيز الكبيرة لهذا المعدن في الخام. 
وبعد استخلاص الزنك تنتقل المواد إلى مناطق مجهزة ومعدة لرمي النفايات بعد أن يتم استخلاص جميع المعادن منها (ذهب، فضة، نحاس وزنك). 
دور المنجم في الحركة الاقتصادية للمنطقة 
يلعب المنجم دور اكبيرا في تطور الحركة الاقتصادية للمنطقة وذلك عن طريق توظيف أبناء المنطقة في التخصصات الملائمة كل حسب مستواه العلمي، وتبلغ نسبة الموظفين من أهالي المنطقة 30% من مجموع الموظفين السعوديين. 
كما أن استقطاب الخبرات السعودية من المناجم الأخرى وكذلك الاستعانة ببعض الخبرات الأجنبية له الأثر الواضح على زيادة المباني السكنية والبضائع الاستهلاكية ما انعكس إيجاباً على زيادة المشاريع الاستثمارية. وكذلك الاستعانة ببعض المقاولين في المنطقة لإنجاز بعض الأعمال السريعة. وشراء احتياجات المنجم من قطع غيار ومواد استهلاكية من المنطقة.


----------



## أمير صبحي (5 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يبارك ويزيد

ولكن نريد حسن استغلال للثروة المعدنية وعدم تصدير الخامات غير المصنعه


----------



## أمير صبحي (5 يونيو 2009)

لو هناك تفسير اوضح لعملية الترسيب الكهربي الموضحة ؟

شكرا جزيلا 

لك تحياتي


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 يوليو 2009)

_ربنا يبارك ويزيد وارزق اهله العافيه
_


----------



## [Blackbird] (24 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ,,, ونتمنى المزيد من المواضيع التى بهذا الشكل


----------



## ahmad.rezk (24 يوليو 2009)

thax alot 4 this info
but if u could tell us the exploitable reserve and also the cut of grade of this incradable mine!!!!!!1 
as i note there are a places with a 500 gm/ ton and this a v big ratio!!!!!!!!! u can say a pure gold found with vein types not dessimenated.
also the life of mine for this area or if it under exploration process

thax alot


----------



## azraqi (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخي الشنقيطي على المعلومان الرائعة
لدي سوال اذا تكرمت
هل يوجد معامل لاستخلاص الذهب من الصخور في المملكة او العالم العربي و ان كان يوجد هل يمكن احضار صخور من الخارج لاستخلاص الذهب منها؟


----------



## بابكريحى (16 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم اخى بس ماوريتنا الانتاجيه المتوقعه لهذه المناجم واى الطرق مستعملين فى الاستخراج 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## alshangiti (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للجميع 
الأحتباطى فى منجم الأمار 1.8 مليون طن بتركيز 8.2 غرام للطن ذهب 
و cut -off 3 غرام للطن ذهب 
عملية الفصل موضحة بشكل واضح فى الموضوع اذا لم تكن واضحة الرجاء السؤال بدقة لكى استطيع الأجابة
الأنتاج بحدود 47000 اونصة سنوبا با لأضافة الى الفضة و النحاس والزنك والرصاص 
تو جد معامل فصل الذهب عن الفضة فى المملكة والأما رات المتحدة ولكن لا يوجد فى العالم العربى مصاهر للنحاس والزنك على حد علمى .


----------

